# IMPROVED MASON JAR  odd color?



## georgeoj (Nov 9, 2009)

I picked this one up a few weeks back. The Red Book lists this jar as clear and yellow-olive only RB#1305. Does anyone else have one in this light aqua? The jar is a pint.
 George


----------



## ajohn (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey George,
 I haven't seen one even in clear.
 Kinda different aqua being an odd color.Nice find!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like ice blue. Haven't seen it in one of those before. Nice.


----------

